# Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?



## Tim1974 (2. August 2012)

*Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. Ende 2008 ein Saitek X52 Flightcontrol-System. Bislang war ich mit ihm eigentlich zufrieden, aber seit einiger Zeit quietscht der Stick immer stärker schon bei den kleinsten Bewegungen, außerdem ist er auch gegenüber dem Neuzustand merklich schwergängiger geworden.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich mich schon nach einem neuen Stick umsehen sollte, oder ob das nur Staub und zuwenig Fett/Öl ist?
Irgendwie traue ich mich nicht jetzt da einfach Silikonöl reinzusprühen, kann da nicht irgendwas durch kaputt gehen?
Oder sollte ich ihn aufmachen und versuchen zu reinigen, nur mit was? Spiritus, Ethanol 70/90%ig aus der Apotheke, oder Isopropanol? Wobei manche Alkohole ja wohl Kunststoffe angreifen können.

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tips für mich, vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand das gleiche Problem?

MfG. Tim


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

also ich würde erstmal eine Reinigung mit anschließendem fetten vornehmen (wd40). Reinigen sollte ein feuchter Lappen reichen.


----------



## mmayr (2. August 2012)

Du kannst ihn ohne weiteres öffnen, und ein wenig Öl auf die Mechanik Sprühen!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (2. August 2012)

Vorher reinigen wäre bestimmt gut Öl und staub klebt so schön zusammen. Und mit silikonspray bist du bestimmt auch besser bedient.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Hallo,

danke für die Tips!
Ich tendiere auch in Richtung Silikonölspray, aber ist das denn wirklich besser als WD-40 oder einfaches Harz-/Säurefreies Haushaltsöl? 
Da ich nicht oft Dinge öle bzw. einsprühe, erstrecht nicht so sensible Dinge wie PC-Hardware, wieviel von dem Zeug soll ich denn draufsprühen und wo genau hin?
Ich muß gestehen, daß ich auch noch keinen Schimmer davon habe wie es in dem Flightstick aussehen wird.
Soll ich denn die Teile innen falls nötig zuerst noch mit irgendeinem Alkohol reinigen, oder lieber nur mit einem feuchtem Tuch?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Ein feuchtes Tuch sollte eigentlich reichen und wd40 sollte eigentlich reichen, fürs Fahrrad ist das ja auch gut. 
Sprühen solltest du da, wo die beweglichen Teile des joysticks aufeinander treffen und tropfen muss es nicht, es sollte aber schon überall sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Hallo,

ich hab nun Silikonspray gekauft und verwendet, leider klappte das alles nicht so gut wie geplant. Zum einen hat die Sprühdose kein langes Röhrchen zum sprühen, sondern nur einen relativ kurzes, wodurch ich schwer an die entsprechenden Stellen am Flightstick ran kam und vieles daneben ging. Letztendlich hab ich sehr viel von dem Zeug draufgesprüht, weil es einfach nicht merklich leichtgängiger wurde und weiterhin quietschte. Es tropfe also runter, trotzdem war die Wirkung noch nicht ideal. Nun liegt der Stick aufgeschraubt seit ca. 14 Stunden zum auslüften und trocknen. Habe etwas Sorge das die zu große Menge von dem Silikon irgendwie schaden könnte, wenn ich ihn wieder anschließe.  
Wielange soll ich ihn denn offen trocknen lassen bzw. kann es einen Kurzschluss geben wenn das Zeug auf die falschen Stellen kam?

Alternativ frage ich mich, ob ich mir nicht ein anderes Flightcontroll-System kaufen soll, z.B. den Logitech G940 oder Thurstmaster Hotas Warthog? Sind die beiden spürbar besser als mein Saitek X52?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Silikon ist ein Elektrischer Isolator daher ist es hier in diesem Fall unmöglich damit einen Kurzschluss zu erzeugen.
Das bedeutet aber auch wenn Du den Stick damit geflutet hast wird es wahrscheinlich zu Kontaktproblemen kommen.


steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Ein feuchtes Tuch sollte eigentlich reichen und wd40 sollte eigentlich reichen, fürs Fahrrad ist das ja auch gut.


Da erschließt sich mir nicht der Zusammenhang!? WD40 wäre sicher besser gewesen als Silikonspray die Erklärung "warum" ist aber quatsch.
Nach dieser Logik könnte man auch sagen: Frittenfett ist gut für Fritten und deshalb taugt das auch für 'nen Stick!


----------



## Skeksis (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

WD40 kann nunmal einfach alles. Und was WD40 nicht kann, das kann Duct Tape. Ing. Flow Chart.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/37assets/svn/engineering-flow-chart-e741a5522ea42c83076203adca1b041c.png


----------



## steve_gorden88 (12. August 2012)

Ich war der Meinung, das wd40 auf silikon basiert.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Wenn man jemanden beraten möchte sollte man sich schon (relativ)sicher sein was man da erzählt! WD-40


----------



## steve_gorden88 (12. August 2012)

Da ich von wd40 sprach, ist es doch relativ egal ob ich der Meinung war das es ein silikon spray ist oder nicht. 

Dein Link hättest dir auch sparen können, rate mal woher ich dann doch wusste das wd40 eben doch kein silikon ist?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (12. August 2012)

Im übrigen war ich mir sicher das wd40 silikon sein muss.


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Und auch das war falsch!
Auch WD40 ist hier nicht unbedingt die optimale Lösung, WD40 hat keine besonders hohe Schmierwirkung, eine säurefreie Vaseline wäre hier in dem Fall besser oder ein Graphit Pulver/Spray.
Am allerwichtigsten wäre aber der Hinweis an den TE das nichts von dem zeug in die Schalter kommen darf. Dies hast Du leider versäumt!
Ich jedenfalls hätte ein ziemlich schlechtes gewissen wenn sich jemand durch *meine* Tipps die Hardware zerschießt... 



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung, das wd40 auf silikon basiert.





steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Dein Link hättest dir auch sparen können,  rate mal woher ich dann doch wusste das wd40 eben doch kein silikon  ist?





steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Im übrigen war ich mir sicher das wd40 silikon sein muss.


Was denn jetzt??? Warst Du der Meinung das es Silikon ist, wusstest Du das es doch nicht so ist, oder warst Du Dir dann doch wieder sicher das es Silikon ist...?

Das Zitat kennst Du ja schon, es passt aber so schön deshalb nochmal: "[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Der Erfolg besteht manchmal in der Kunst, das für sich zu behalten, was man nicht weiß."


btw [/SIZE][/FONT]Doppelposts, dass heißt zwei  aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen  Autors in kurzem zeitlichen  Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen  gibt es die "ändern"  Funktion.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

*@steve_gorden88 und mopacrazy*

Die Privatdiskussion wird bitte per PN weitergeführt und dort wie auch hier ohne persönliche Angriffe. Danke. OT ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

@TE: Wisch den mal ordentlich sauber und setze ihn wieder zusammen. Falls da was von dem zeug in die Schalter gekommen ist und Du jetzt Kontaktprobleme hast kannst Du den meiner Meinung nach vergessen. 
Ich wüsste jedenfalls keine Lösung wie man das zeug je wieder da herausbekommt. Falls noch alles geht könntest Du einen neuen Schmierversuch mit oben genannten mitteln machen.

Wichtig ist aber wie schon gesagt: Es darf *nichts* von dem Schmiermittel in die Schalter kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Saitek X52 schwergängig und quietscht, was tun?*

Hi Leute!

Danke für die vielen Antworten, aber ich wollte keinen Streit entfachen!

Also ich hab das Teil nicht geflutet, aber hab halt auf alle beweglichen Teile ordentlich Silikonspray draufgesprüht, so das es von dem jeweiligen Teil deutlich runtertropfte. Das habe ich aber auch nicht sofort gemacht, sondern erst nachdem ich merkte, das wenig nichts bringt und es zudem noch schwierig war mit der Sprühkanüle die jeweiligen Stellen sicher zu treffen. Ich hab nie auf die kleinen Platinen oder Kabel gezielt und diese hoffentlich auch nicht getroffen. 

Gut zu wissen das Silikon dann wohl keinen Kurzschluss verursachen kann, also wenn nichts weiteres kaputt gehen kann, wenn ich ihn zur Probe wieder anschließe? Könnte ich das ja versuchen.

Alternativ überlege ich schonmal welchen Stick ich mir neu kaufen sollte, dieser ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre alt und war mir eigentlich immer etwas zu schwergängig, sowohl der Stick als auch der Throttle und beide waren mir zu leicht, so daß sie beim Betätigen kippeln und nicht sauber auf dem Tisch stehen bleiben (hab sie ja nicht angeschraubt und die Saugnäpfe enttäuschten mich auch).
Hat denn jemand von Euch den Thurstmaster Hotas Warthog? 

Grüße und schönen Sonntag noch!
Tim


----------

